# ELAU servomotor encoder programming



## Badil (28 Juli 2019)

Hi

Some of ELAU SM servo motors utilize SICK STEGMANN encoders of type SRM50. My SM motor had a defective SRM50 and I bought a new one from SICK. I assume new encoders are always data-free and need to be programmed according to defective or other healthy encoders which already is working in factory line. So I looked for programming tool of SICK for SRM50 encoders and of course SOPAS ET software. But more I tried to program the new one, more I disappointed, because the HEX file of the new one never match the old one, and doesn't recognize in ElAU SERCOS topology (along with C400 controller and MC-4). (The topology is complete because other ELAU SM motors recognizable.) Any idea? Could it be done just by ELAU Auto-Tuning?  

Regards
Badil

P.S. In programming the new encoders, I export the *.sdv file from old or healthy encoder and then importing it to the new one.


----------



## Badil (29 Juli 2019)

I found that ELAU put an electronic nameplate on their motors so could be easily recognized by ELAU controllers, Does it like an electronic signature so nobody can copy it to a row encoder?
Regards


----------



## Badil (30 Juli 2019)

Product information of SRM50 (along with SRS50) pages 18 &19  declares some commands and their functions, like 42h: Read Position, or 4Ah: Read data, or 4Bh: Store data etc ...
Do you know How can I execute these commands on encoder? Is it possible via SOPAS ET software? If yes, Which part of it? Do you have any experience?

The SOPAS user manual have nothing about these, so the hiperface manual.

P.S. I have SICK PGT-11 S LAN and SOPAS ET software, But it is my first experience of programming an encoder. My new SRM50 is of 128 bits EEPROM (SRM50-HAV0-K01) exactly as the defective one.


----------



## Badil (2 August 2019)

Yesterday I connect my ELAU SM motors to an Indramat HCS02 drive (universal single axis model) to see if the commutation is possible via Indramat drive.
The result was awful; My SM motors apparently lost its EEPROM (The diag code 117), Cause the ELAU pacdrive system doesn't recognize it anymore.
I tried to reprogram it according to healthy encoders via PGT-11, and although the procedure of programming goes right (apparently), the pacdrive system does not recognize it.
Could it be from fault steps of programming?


----------

